# how many of you have dogs?



## bvs (Jun 21, 2014)

im a big dog lover!

i have one pedigree bluefawn english staffy and one tibetian spaniel cross. nothing makes my day better then coming home to them all excited like you are the best thing in the world and taking them to the park is some good extra cardio for me and the dogs.

im just curious to see how many fellow dog lovers we have here and what sorts of dogs do you have?


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm a cat  .


----------



## bvs (Jun 21, 2014)

.....must be why you dont pull the bitches


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2014)

Love dogs. Have two of them. Male puggle and a female English bulldog. I will never not have a dog. Fukk cats.


----------



## Oldebull (Jun 21, 2014)

I have an Olde English bulldog (hence the screen name), a fat sweet princess 7 years old, and a Dogue De Bordeaux, 5 years old, my big dumb buddy (and my avi). I leave this place (Kuwait)within the next 48 hours, will be home in 72, and this is what is going to happen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKBcs9tNWg8
It is going to hurt!
And BVS, you are right. No matter how bad your day is, coming home to them excited to see you makes things alright. Nothing better!


----------



## braga143 (Jun 21, 2014)

i have 2 pitbulls.. such affectionate animals. i love dogs! both are inside dogs and big babys..


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 21, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=Lu...jQsQTy3oGwCg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=360&bih=519 


Im actually part wolf.. And we raise Alaskan Malamutes in my family


----------



## bvs (Jun 21, 2014)

Oldebull said:


> I have an Olde English bulldog (hence the screen name), a fat sweet princess 7 years old, and a Dogue De Bordeaux, 5 years old, my big dumb buddy (and my avi). I leave this place (Kuwait)within the next 48 hours, will be home in 72, and this is what is going to happen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKBcs9tNWg8
> It is going to hurt!
> And BVS, you are right. No matter how bad your day is, coming home to them excited to see you makes things alright. Nothing better!



had to goole what a Dogue De Bordeaux was, such a cool dog!
that video was awesome your dogs are gonna go nuts when you get home


----------



## bvs (Jun 21, 2014)

braga143 said:


> i have 2 pitbulls.. such affectionate animals. i love dogs! both are inside dogs and big babys..



love pitbulls muscularity. owning one in australia isnt illegal but they make it so damn hard that no one bothers. the list of rules is huge and includes some ridiculos things. funny part is i know one person who has a pitbull and it is the biggest sook haha wouldnt hurt a fly


----------



## braga143 (Jun 21, 2014)

bvs said:


> love pitbulls muscularity. owning one in australia isnt illegal but they make it so damn hard that no one bothers. the list of rules is huge and includes some ridiculos things. funny part is i know one person who has a pitbull and it is the biggest sook haha wouldnt hurt a fly



really? i had no idea australia was like that..what kind of rules are they? i guess i could google it lol  there are many cities that have banned them here in US. in denver they actually went to ppls houses and took there registered dogs from them when the law went into effect! so people had them for 10 years or more! family pets. kids best friends. i couldnt believe it.. but yes they are the most sweet and loving dogs! its all about how they are raised..


----------



## bvs (Jun 21, 2014)

braga143 said:


> really? i had no idea australia was like that..what kind of rules are they? i guess i could google it lol  there are many cities that have banned them here in US. in denver they actually went to ppls houses and took there registered dogs from them when the law went into effect! so people had them for 10 years or more! family pets. kids best friends. i couldnt believe it.. but yes they are the most sweet and loving dogs! its all about how they are raised..



man that would suck so bad i would probably break down/turn violent if someone tried to take my dogs off me. pitbulls here have to be desexed, microchipped, registered, id tattooed, muzzled, spcial red harness to warn people, in a locked high fence yard with warning signs all around and have a metal enclosure with concrete footings that the dog can be locked in and you pretty much have to tell the govt every time the dog farts its crazy


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 21, 2014)

Purebred Alaskan Malamute I bought my sister & nieces for Christmas 





And a year later.... Fckking Monster


----------



## braga143 (Jun 21, 2014)

wow! that is so much crap too many rules for such a great breed.  my dogs are like my kids. the only kids that i have and they are spoiled rotten. i couldnt imagine someone just showing up and saying they are taking them and putting them down! i would freak out for sure!  that is a good looking dog i really like malamutes too. i used to have one growing up


----------



## bvs (Jun 21, 2014)

heres pics of my two. little meat head and a little fluff ball haha


----------



## stonetag (Jun 21, 2014)

My border Collie "Tag" is the best friend you could ask for.


----------



## CJ (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a bad ass Olde English Bulldogge. She's the best dog ever!


----------



## woodswise (Jun 21, 2014)

I have two dogs (a big happy black lab and an American Water Spaniel mix) and a cat who thinks she is a dog . . . she goes for walks with us in the woods, hangs out with the dogs, and is a real bad ass ginger tabby.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 21, 2014)

Three at the moment, all rescues. A Bernese Mountain Dog (who used to rule the pack until our latest addition...he's around 8 yrs old and has lost a step but still very affectionate and energetic enough to get around), a border collie mix whom we took from a puppy mill that had been raided (she'd been used for breeding; the SPCA found home for the pups but no one wanted to take Mama, so we did) - she's been severely abused but we've got her to the point now where she has finally relaxed around humans a bit. Last member of our pack is the other woman in my life: a deaf, all white save for a dark brown ring around her left eye Pit Bull whom I absolutely adore. Far & away the most affectionate, expressive & playful dog I've ever owned. 

Like was mentioned, one of the best moments in my day is when I open the door coming home at night and am met by these three, all waggin' and fussin' to greet me.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 21, 2014)

braga143 said:


> wow! that is so much crap too many rules for such a great breed.  my dogs are like my kids. the only kids that i have and they are spoiled rotten. i couldnt imagine someone just showing up and saying they are taking them and putting them down! i would freak out for sure!  that is a good looking dog i really like malamutes too. i used to have one growing up



^^^ THIS ^^^ I'd seriously go to guns over this, not exaggerating. They'd take my dogs away over my cold, dead body & only after I'd fired every round in my house in opposition (and I'm a bit of a "prepper" so that could take a while). Breed specific legislation is the height of ignorance. My Missus knows this about me: don't mess with my family or my dogs and we can laugh about just all else. F#ck with one of those two, and she knows things will get ugly in the blink of an eye and I'll likely end-up throwing down or shooting the place up.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 21, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Three at the moment, all rescues. A Bernese Mountain Dog (who used to rule the pack until our latest addition...he's around 8 yrs old and has lost a step but still very affectionate and energetic enough to get around), a border collie mix whom we took from a puppy mill that had been raided (she'd been used for breeding; the SPCA found home for the pups but no one wanted to take Mama, so we did) - she's been severely abused but we've got her to the point now where she has finally relaxed around humans a bit. Last member of our pack is the other woman in my life: a deaf, all white save for a dark brown ring around her left eye Pit Bull whom I absolutely adore. Far & away the most affectionate, expressive & playful dog I've ever owned.
> 
> Like was mentioned, one of the best moments in my day is when I open the door coming home at night and am met by these three, all waggin' and fussin' to greet me.


RESPECT for the rescues my  friend!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a mutt that was a rescue dog. He will be 2 in August. Shepherd, hound, pit mix. Beautiful dog. Only one in my house who listens to me.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 21, 2014)

i had a pure bread Akita...jet black w/silky fine hair 
but now i have a pitbull brindle w/white underbody....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 21, 2014)

German shepherd rescue she is 8 now. Sweet as can be.  Brussels Griffin, don't ask I like him cause he thinks hes tough. One cat.

My wife is always finding dogs, cats, birds, recently she found a blue healer at the grocery store wondering around eating trash, she was fat and well kept  but no collar or tag.  We took her to the vet to see if she had a chip, ran adds you name it couldn't find her owner.  Eventually I took her home from our shop and she is fun as hell.  You don't want to do the 2 step around her she will get your a**.

None of them bother the cat she is a BA.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 21, 2014)

Like I said only one dog, I'm really not sure how many cats hang around my place. My ol'lady will feed them and get them fixed when she can get one, they are a little wild. We unfortunately get a lot of dropped off animals living out where I do. I have no tolerance for this, and I would literally beat the fuk out of someone if I catch them. I try to do what I can to help them find a home, but more times than not, that's not the case. Mountain lions and coyotes have there way with a lot of them, I've seen the desecrated carcasses.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 21, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Like I said only one dog, I'm really not sure how many cats hang around my place. My ol'lady will feed them and get them fixed when she can get one, they are a little wild. We unfortunately get a lot of dropped off animals living out where I do. I have no tolerance for this, and I would literally beat the fuk out of someone if I catch them. I try to do what I can to help them find a home, but more times than not, that's not the case. Mountain lions and coyotes have there way with a lot of them, I've seen the desecrated carcasses.



We seem to think alike on this topic.  The other night I was watching the news and some POS was abusing a dog.  I seriously thought about going to his house and see how he likes it.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a wife and a fish


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 21, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I have a wife and a fish



Yaya is humble. But hes fish is really a poisonous 2ft jelly fish in a huge 200lbs tank


----------



## stonetag (Jun 21, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I have a wife and a fish


My wife smells like a trout...jk...that's mean.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 21, 2014)

Have a blue nose pittbull and siberian husky both some big ass fuggers and love them


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a full blooded boxer lady. She's my best friend and my bitch.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 21, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> We seem to think alike on this topic.  The other night I was watching the news and some POS was abusing a dog.  I seriously thought about going to his house and see how he likes it.



Can't even watch that kind of thing on the tele - makes me too damned agro.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 21, 2014)

Have a 7 year old chichiwawa or how ever that's spelled Haha..  And a 4 month old boxer..  Great dogs


----------



## Oldebull (Jun 21, 2014)

For those with rescue dogs:
1) I am interested in rescuing one in the future, some type of mastiff who needs a good home. Previously, we have only had puppies, hand picked from breeders. I do like having a clean slate, and knowing whatever this dog knows is coming from the wife and I. I like the fact that when you get them young, you imprint on the dogs, and become 'Mommy and Daddy'.
 However, we also like the idea of saving a good dog's life, getting a dog while skipping that wild stage (about 1 year old when they have puppy minds and adult bodies) and to be honest, a rescue will put a much smaller dent in the wallet.
  We a a bit leary though. Will an older dog form that same type of bond later in their life? Will there be any surprises, specifically with temperament? Any first hand experiences with pros and cons of a rescue dog; asking about the quality of dog and pet experience, not the moral aspect of rescuing?

2) For all of us on this thread, we are dog lovers. Usually, you are one, or are not, and those who aren't don't get it. What is it that makes you a dog lover? Why do these guys (and gals) reach a spot in us that brings joy to the soul? I'm interested to see other's take and reasoning on this, and wonder if it is generally the same reasons.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2014)

I want a french bulldog next. Anyone have one? Love those little fukkers.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 21, 2014)

Oldebull said:


> For those with rescue dogs:
> 1) I am interested in rescuing one in the future, some type of mastiff who needs a good home. Previously, we have only had puppies, hand picked from breeders. I do like having a clean slate, and knowing whatever this dog knows is coming from the wife and I. I like the fact that when you get them young, you imprint on the dogs, and become 'Mommy and Daddy'.
> However, we also like the idea of saving a good dog's life, getting a dog while skipping that wild stage (about 1 year old when they have puppy minds and adult bodies) and to be honest, a rescue will put a much smaller dent in the wallet.
> We a a bit leary though. Will an older dog form that same type of bond later in their life? Will there be any surprises, specifically with temperament? Any first hand experiences with pros and cons of a rescue dog; asking about the quality of dog and pet experience, not the moral aspect of rescuing?
> ...



OldeBull, you absolutely can form the kind of bond you're describing with an older dog - even one that's been abused. Dogs live in the moment, and (I believe) they can tell a lot about you by the kind of energy you demonstrate towards them. They can sniff out a dog lover with ease. Don't hesitate if you find the right one and its past the puppy stage to go for it. Be careful though as some "rescues" which specialize in pups are really just fronts for puppy mills (and I do hope there's a special place in Hell for the people who run those...)

On the second point, its unconditional love, Bro. You don't get that with any human, period. Try this experiment: lock your dog and your wife in a chest for an hour, then open it up. Which one is glad to see you? 

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## RISE (Jun 22, 2014)

I gotta pit mix from the SPCA and a blue American bully.  Sweetest dogs ever.  I'm like nblesavage, I would kill someone if they took my dogs or tried to mess with them.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 22, 2014)

RISE said:


> I gotta pit mix from the SPCA and a blue American bully.  Sweetest dogs ever.  I'm like nblesavage, I would kill someone if they took my dogs or tried to mess with them.



That your bully in your avatar? That's a fine looking dog!


----------



## RISE (Jun 22, 2014)

Nah, he looks similar though.  I put that avatar up before I got him.  I'll post pics in the morning.


----------



## event462 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have a 2 year old pug named Tank who is my best friend. When I take him for a walk I feel like a rock star because everyone wants to play with him.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 22, 2014)

I love dogs. We had to put our 10 yr old black & white Springer down this fall due to brain cancer. I still miss him every morning when I wake up and he's not sleeping at the end of our bed. He really was my best friend. We also have a Brussels that we got from a local dog rescue that we work with. She started as a foster but grew so attached to my wife that we just had to keep her. She was from a puppy mill and spent the first 6 years of her life in a kennel having babies. She is slowly coming around, but it's a slow process. She is very sweet, just scared of everything. We also foster dogs for the Rescue that we work with whenever they need us. This fall we are going to get another black & white male Springer. I can't wait. We also dogsit all of our friend, families, and neighbors dogs whenever they are out of town, so they don't have to board them. I hate when dogs have to be kenneled for any extended length of time, plus I love having different breeds of dogs around the house. Oh, and we have 3 rescue cats, and they are all ****in crazy in an awesome way. Our house is a freakin circus!


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Jun 22, 2014)

The family dog is a 13 year old chow-mutt that is the best dog ive ever had and my daughter (its just for her) has a fully trained yellow lab service dog


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 22, 2014)

event462 said:


> I have a 2 year old pug named Tank who is my best friend. When I take him for a walk I feel like a rock star because everyone wants to play with him.



Dogs are like "Friends with Benefits" in that no woman can resist them. When I walk my Pittie, I swear I'm approached by MILFS and / or college girls a half-dozen times. They see some big tatted-up beast walking alone they quickly walk to the other side of the street. Give that same beast a dog on a leash and you're gettin' some. 

Bundy needs a dog.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 22, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Dogs are like "Friends with Benefits" in that no woman can resist them. When I walk my Pittie, I swear I'm approached by MILFS and / or college girls a half-dozen times. They see some big tatted-up beast walking alone they quickly walk to the other side of the street. Give that same beast a dog on a leash and you're gettin' some.
> 
> Bundy needs a dog.




Ahh Bundy, Ill bet if you put Bundy on a leash and walked him around youd really get lucky.  He is the MILF magnet.


----------



## nightster (Jun 22, 2014)

we adopted our German Shepherd beagle mix from the animal Humane Society he is awesome


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 22, 2014)

Dog lover here too.

We had a country house when I was a kid  /teenager and we were hunting on the estate, so I was basically born among dogs. 
We had a few hunting dogs, mainly labs, and some German Sheperd for security, all dogs were professionally trained.

Back in Europe I had an American Staff, she was the most energetic dog I ever had, living with her was a non-stop work out.

I really miss having a dog sometimes, to the point where I consider marriage just for the sake of being able to have one.
Being single I couldn't take care of him properly with my work schedule.

The day I settle down with a gal I fly to Europe to buy a Cane Corso.

And in case you haven't read this comic:


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jun 22, 2014)

Here's my little bugger, 12 pounds of semi solid muscle!! Lol


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 22, 2014)

ive got a rottie lab mix and a wiener dog my Pit just passed away the best dog ever


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have a major soft spot for dogs.  I'll always own a dog and I'll never understand people who don't.  They're the same every day.  As long as you're good to them they'll always be your best friend.  This is my blue pit "boulder" (my best friend in the world) and my wifes tea-cup yorkie hanging all over me lol.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 22, 2014)

not sure why when I post images from imgur they're the size of a billboard,  sorry lol.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 22, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> not sure why when I post images from imgur they're the size of a billboard,  sorry lol.



Dude that blue pit is fukkin bad ass lookin. Beautiful dog brother


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jun 22, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Purebred Alaskan Malamute I bought my sister & nieces for Christmas
> 
> View attachment 1269
> 
> ...



This is what I want when we get a house. Such beautiful dogs.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 23, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> not sure why when I post images from imgur they're the size of a billboard,  sorry lol.



Thats a damn fine looking Pittie, Mate!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 23, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Thats a damn fine looking Pittie, Mate!



Thanks brother!  I've always had a dog and he's by far the coolest ever.  He goes everywhere with me.  Even to the gym.


----------



## bvs (Jun 23, 2014)

awesome pitbull heavydeads i especially love the fact that its blue


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Not me. 
I'm rarely home enough to justify having a dog.
It wouldn't be fair to the little guy.


----------



## snake (Jun 23, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> not sure why when I post images from imgur they're the size of a billboard,  sorry lol.



heavydeads83,
Nice dog you have there!

Here's one of our pits my wife rescued. She picks up my wife's 5 lb dumbbells and carries them around.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 23, 2014)

thanks man!  good lookin dog bro!  that's an awesome pic.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 24, 2014)

My dog tag shaking water all over someone's baby, and the baby was not happy!! lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 24, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Purebred Alaskan Malamute I bought my sister & nieces for Christmas
> 
> View attachment 1269
> 
> ...




LOL, we had one in Alaska...that frickin dog was huge but beautiful!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a 95 lb pit that will lay across my lap almost every night and chew his toy, It's "our" thing lol


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jenner said:


> I have a 95 lb pit that will lay across my lap almost every night and chew his toy, It's "our" thing lol



awesome.  pit's are the most mistaken breed of dog that there is.  if you show any dog love,  while also gaining their respect,  they'll treat you like gold.  in my opinion pit bulls are the most loyal breed of dog that exists as long as you raise them right.  i've been around them for a long time and they're very loving animals that just require a bit of extra attention.  mine is around 80 pounds and the biggest lap dog i've ever seen.


----------



## RJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have had Danes for 10 years. One of the best (and laziest) breeds around. Here's a few pics. 

Knox (standing on all fours in the shallow end)






Him and our female Kasha who is 10 this year. 





And our newest dummy Dutch who will be 2 this July


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 24, 2014)

beautiful dogs RJ


----------



## bvs (Jun 24, 2014)

Love the freaking huge dogs rj!


----------



## deadlift666 (Jun 24, 2014)

My girlfriend has a dog. It shit on my floor this morning but she's a sweet dog so it's OK.


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a couple of German Shepherds.  One is a genius one is a retarded dumb fuk. lol


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a 2 year old Sheppherd Mix that is a total goofball.  he's finally getting over that "hyper" phase but still goes a little crazy once in a while.  VERY protective of the wife and kid.....whic isn't a bad thing.  Of course you can't tell that by these pic's, he's usually a nice little cuddle buddy.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 24, 2014)

RJ said:


> We have had Danes for 10 years. One of the best (and laziest) breeds around. Here's a few pics.
> 
> Knox (standing on all fours in the shallow end)
> 
> ...



I love Danes.  My last dog before the current was a pure bread all black Dane.  Weighed 165lbs.  Made it to about 8 1/2 years and got bloat.  Was a sad day when we put him down.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 24, 2014)

RJ said:


> We have had Danes for 10 years. One of the best (and laziest) breeds around. Here's a few pics.
> 
> Knox (standing on all fours in the shallow end)
> 
> ...


 I have horses too bro! Oh..those are dogs..nice!


----------



## Trauma RN (Jun 24, 2014)

oldebull said:


> i have an olde english bulldog (hence the screen name), a fat sweet princess 7 years old, and a dogue de bordeaux, 5 years old, my big dumb buddy (and my avi). I leave this place (kuwait)within the next 48 hours, will be home in 72, and this is what is going to happen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkbcs9tnwg8
> it is going to hurt!
> And bvs, you are right. No matter how bad your day is, coming home to them excited to see you makes things alright. Nothing better!




oh my stars....


----------



## snake (Jun 24, 2014)

DarksideSix,

When I die, I want to come back as one of our dogs!

RJ,

I heard the Dane's do not live a long time. How do you go through that pain every few years. I had a beagle and he was spry for 16 years. Rottie's have left us in 6-8 years. I can't take losing a best friend.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 24, 2014)

snake said:


> DarksideSix,
> 
> When I die, I want to come back as one of our dogs!
> 
> ...



That is why i didn't go with another Dane when we got our current dog.  didn't want to go through that every 7-8 years.  it was really hard on my son.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 24, 2014)

I have two dogs, pitbull and a yellow lab.  The pit is the cuddliest damn dog ever, love her to death, had her for over 10 years now.  The lab is about 8 months old and he is dumb as a box of rocks, but happy as hell and you can't help but smile when you see him.

Wouldn't trade them for anything, dare the govt to come and try to take my pit like they did in Denver, it would be a showdown.


----------



## RJ (Jun 24, 2014)

snake said:


> RJ,
> 
> I heard the Dane's do not live a long time. How do you go through that pain every few years. I had a beagle and he was spry for 16 years. Rottie's have left us in 6-8 years. I can't take losing a best friend.



Honestly, IMO, large breeds die so young because of shitty owners who want them to be as gigantic as possible. Granted, they don't typically live as long as say a Jack Russell (we have one of those also. mlp), but the reputable breeders that i have dealt with all say the same thing. Don't overfeed them and feed them quality food and its not uncommon to get 10-12 years out of a Dane. Not a suffering Dane, but a healthy, gets old normally, Great Dane. Of course large breeds are susceptible to shit like DS6 mentioned. Bloat, flipped stomachs if they eat too fast, hip and bone problems. But those are exceptions. 

My female will be 10 this year. She had dysplasia in one hip and we had it replaced when she was 2 years old. She blew out her ACL a couple years back and we decided to forego surgery as to not put her back through that again. She's old, and doesn't move as fast as she used to, but she's healthy, and loving as ever. And she can still trot from outside into the house. Still can follow her mother up the stairs. She takes her arthritis meds daily, doesn't have liver issues. We keep her around 130lbs and she does great. She has all the normal old dog stuff going on, but nothing life threatening. And I attribute that to not trying to make her 200lbs feeding her bags of Old Roy from Wal Mart. mlp

That was a long way of saying what we all have said. There are no bad dogs. Just bad owners. Same with the bad rap the bully breeds get. Treat a dog with love ane respect and they will show you a love most humans can't even comprehend. 

So Snake, yes, it is hard to let them go. But its not every few years. A well taken care of Dane, barring any medical condition (again, an exception), should live to 10-12 years old.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a buddy that has a great dane named champ that is 14 years old.  He looks old but still seems to get around decent for his age.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 24, 2014)

Same goes for my English bulldog rj. Life expectancy is the same as a dane. 8 to 10 years. We've been feeding her the best prescription food we can buy to keep her as healthy as possible. She's only like 46 pounds which is normal for a bulldog. Most owners try to get them around 70 pounds and that just leads to so many problems. It's like torture for these fukking dogs.


----------



## oldschool67 (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice thread bro! I have 3 dogs, a 3 legged guy who is a great pal, a toothless doxie who is a riot just to watch her sleep( her tongue hangs out all the time)and a chiuaha all rescue. They are awesome.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a female Red Fox pointing Lab. Shes the best buddy Ive ever had and smart as heck. Love the shit outta my dog...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## snake (Jun 25, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Wouldn't trade them for anything, dare the govt to come and try to take my pit like they did in Denver, it would be a showdown.



I hear ya Bro! In my neck of the woods, dog owners are gun owners.


----------



## snake (Jun 25, 2014)

RJ;20798 


So Snake said:
			
		

> I bought a nice headstone for my beagle and buried him out back on my property. My wife had a fit over the money but  I told her if she provides 16 years of loyal service, I'd get her one too.
> Every time I head out into the woods I say, Hi beagies! Truthfully, I have sat with a beer or two and just talked to that stone.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 25, 2014)

RJ said:


> Honestly, IMO, large breeds die so young because of shitty owners who want them to be as gigantic as possible. Granted, they don't typically live as long as say a Jack Russell (we have one of those also. mlp), but the reputable breeders that i have dealt with all say the same thing. Don't overfeed them and feed them quality food and its not uncommon to get 10-12 years out of a Dane. Not a suffering Dane, but a healthy, gets old normally, Great Dane. Of course large breeds are susceptible to shit like DS6 mentioned. Bloat, flipped stomachs if they eat too fast, hip and bone problems. But those are exceptions.
> 
> My female will be 10 this year. She had dysplasia in one hip and we had it replaced when she was 2 years old. She blew out her ACL a couple years back and we decided to forego surgery as to not put her back through that again. She's old, and doesn't move as fast as she used to, but she's healthy, and loving as ever. And she can still trot from outside into the house. Still can follow her mother up the stairs. She takes her arthritis meds daily, doesn't have liver issues. We keep her around 130lbs and she does great. She has all the normal old dog stuff going on, but nothing life threatening. And I attribute that to not trying to make her 200lbs feeding her bags of Old Roy from Wal Mart. mlp
> 
> ...



I had an English Mastiff female. She weighed 197lbs fully grown and we kept her very lean.  She still was only with us for 8 years.  I would love another dog and hassle my wife every now and then about getting one but every time I think I'm ready to get one that memory of me sitting on the living room floor with her while she passed from her congestive heart failure I balk. It was one of the worst days of my life so far. And then six months later, the day after Christmas no less I lost my yellow lab.  

The mastiff was on lasix for her heart but it was just a matter of time. My lab was a diabetic. He had issues with his pancreas since he was a puppy.  He had massive inoperable tumors in his abdomen.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 25, 2014)

I had 2 pit bulls 1 red and 1 blue best friends and pets anyone could have. They loved children and the blue one would actually help you rob my house if no one was home if you would play with him. My female was the alpha and she was very protective. I had to move into a neighborhood that did not allow dogs over 25 pounds so I had to give my dogs up 1 to one family and the other to another family. The red 1 was 8yrs old had her since she was a month old and the blue one was 6yrs old had him since he was a month old to. It's been a little over a year I don't have them and to this day I have dreams about me and them and I miss the hell out of them. They were the first dogs I ever had and probably the only it killed me to get so attached to them and lose them would never wish that kind of pain to my worst enemy.


----------



## snake (Jun 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> ... every time I think I'm ready to get one that memory of me sitting on the living room floor with her while she passed from her congestive heart failure I balk. It was one of the worst days of my life so far. And then six months later, the day after Christmas no less I lost my yellow lab.



Ah POB, that sucks! A Rottie that was my wifes "Little Girl" died in my arms one night; bone cancer so we knew her days were numbered. I've had dogs pass in the night and been there when they need to be euthanize but holding them as they draw their last breath will pull your heart out. Then having to go tell my wife was just as hard.


----------



## cotton2012 (Jun 25, 2014)

Got a Jack Russel Terrorist


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jun 25, 2014)

My best friend.


----------



## RJ (Jun 26, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I had an English Mastiff female. She weighed 197lbs fully grown and we kept her very lean.  She still was only with us for 8 years.  I would love another dog and hassle my wife every now and then about getting one but every time I think I'm ready to get one that memory of me sitting on the living room floor with her while she passed from her congestive heart failure I balk. It was one of the worst days of my life so far. And then six months later, the day after Christmas no less I lost my yellow lab.
> 
> The mastiff was on lasix for her heart but it was just a matter of time. My lab was a diabetic. He had issues with his pancreas since he was a puppy.  He had massive inoperable tumors in his abdomen.



i feel ya brother. losing a pet is awful in any way. our second Jack Russell was running around the garage when we came home one night and got caught under the tire and i ran her over. Sincerely one of the saddest couple months of my life. Awful.


----------



## pee.you.em.pee (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a six year old pitbull right now. I had a boxer also about three years ago but he was old and died.


----------



## Ulfhednainn (Jun 26, 2014)

Ive got a full blood husky. Who is too smart and stubborn for his own good. Listens to family ok, if hes in the mood. Rarely does he ignore me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 1, 2014)

Funny Dog Pitbull: http://youtu.be/aa4Qm50Vusg
I don't know how or why anyone would want to own such an aggressive vicious dog like a pit


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 8, 2014)

This is how much mom dukes spoils my dog;
He used to be a savage killer.....no he's just a fluff


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 8, 2014)

Sweet Dog Trini


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 8, 2014)

He's a retarded ball of energy...just can't stop playN
Even when he's knocked out sleepN and I start fukN w/him he's up and active in less than 5min lol you could see the drowsiness in his face but he still wants to go


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 8, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> He's a retarded ball of energy...just can't stop playN
> Even when he's knocked out sleepN and I start fukN w/him he's up and active in less than 5min lol you could see the drowsiness in his face but he still wants to go


Thats funny but im sure he keeps you on your toes. My family knows that my dog is MINE and shes a daddys gjrl.


----------



## KennyP (Jul 8, 2014)

4 Weiner dogs, a Rat terrier and a big knuckle head Lab named Sam!! Greatest dogs in the world! Did I mention they're all INDOOR dogs.......King size bed helps a little bit..... they sure act weird when the wife and I....well, u know


----------



## anewguy (Jul 9, 2014)

Just one for me. The only animal I own... Other than my girl of course.


----------



## T_smith (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a blue nose pit. By far the nicest dog I've ever had. He just turned a year old so he's still a puppy, but he's already 75 pounds! He's going to be a big boy once he fills out lol


----------



## Oldebull (Jul 9, 2014)

We just had a pretty good scare with my bulldog. Monday, I notice she had a little vaginal discharge. That's unusual, but she is intact, so I didn't think much of it. A little later on, I saw that it was dripping pretty heavily. Upon further examination, I found that the discharge was a foul, brownish sludgelike liquid, definitely not menstration, definitely not normal. We took her in. It got worse, and I shudder thinking about how much was draining out before we could take her in, and I cannot stress how foul it was. Long story short, she had Pyometra, which is an uterus infection, basically dog menopause, and the uterus dies from the inside. We had to do an emergency surgery, a complex spaying.
      Lilly Bean made it through, and is recovering fine, resting on the couch, with her 23 pillows. The vet told us to make sure she takes it easy, which, is exactly the only thing that that bulldog does. She is a queen of comfort. 
     This fat girl has been with us for seven years, and it is saddening to know that her days are numbered. She has always been lazy and slow, but we have watched her slow down more. This dog has traveled internationally with us, she has been to more countries than most people I know. Since I have been married, she has lived at every house that we have lived at. All we can do now is embrace the time we have with her, get as much snuggles and kisses as we can.

Moral of the story; this condition is avoidable by spaying, at any age. If you do breed or show, once your dog is retired, spay her.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear. Hope she recovers fully.


----------



## Trauma RN (Jul 9, 2014)

I hope she is getting better day by day...


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 9, 2014)

Gotta luv my bulldog


----------



## Oldebull (Jul 10, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Gotta luv my bulldog



Agreed, gotto love the bulldogs!
But, I would not recommend getting one. One, they are an addiction, and you'll always want one. Two, the vets will know you by first name. Three, they are not a breed you can be very active with; forget jogging or hiking with your dog. Still, the character and personality is hard to beat. Not to mention the snoring. I have a hard time sleeping if I don't hear her sawing logs.

FYI, my girl is doing fine post-op. She is home, looking good, acting good, showing no signs of distress or pain. We had a follow-up with the vet, who confirmed things look good, and another follow up is due next week for stitches to come out. Thanks for your support and good wishes.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 12, 2014)

Great to hear bro....

My bully rips some sulfur smelling farts n snores like Fred Sanford.


----------



## Kazmir (Jul 12, 2014)

My 70 pound lap dog, she is 2 years old now.  She is a mix Yellow lab and Husky...


----------



## Maijah (Jul 13, 2014)

Ive got a 5 year old Scott type American Bulldog named Tank. I got him when he was 8 weeks old, pick of the litter. I install fence for a living and it turned out the breeder needed their yard done. Long story short I did the fence and got to pick a pup.


----------



## Oldebull (Jul 13, 2014)

For the bulldog owners/lovers out there:




Are they brave, are just dumb? They don't really look aggressive towards it, more so playful and curious. At one point, one of the bullies even sniffs it's butt. And I like how they chase it off, but the one runs about ten feet, then in bulldog fashion, calls it a day.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 13, 2014)

Wtfff is that real. I would chit my pants if my bully got that close LOLOL.


----------



## M_T Pockets (Jul 13, 2014)

Great looking lab. My grandfather when I was a kid use to raise labs.
Great hunting dogs. They love water and exercise them well.
They are prone to arthritis.

Great dogs...


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 13, 2014)

Oldebull said:


> For the bulldog owners/lovers out there:
> 
> Are they brave, are just dumb? They don't really look aggressive towards it, more so playful and curious. At one point, one of the bullies even sniffs it's butt. And I like how they chase it off, but the one runs about ten feet, then in bulldog fashion, calls it a day.



Not sure I'd have sent my dogs out after a fully-grown fawking bear. It turned out well but I'd have been more inclined to introduce the bear to my Remington 870 than to my mutts.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 13, 2014)

Oldebull said:


> IronSoul, love it. He's all ears and nose right now. You'll have your hands full, but what a good looking pup!


 Thanks bro, and we will definitely have our hands full lol. My other dogs love him so it's all working out great. 



M_T Pockets said:


> Great looking lab. My grandfather when I was a kid use to raise labs.
> Great hunting dogs. They love water and exercise them well.
> They are prone to arthritis.
> 
> Great dogs...


I agree bro, they are great hunting dogs. They are just a great, all-around dog. Very smart and athletic, and protective over their loved ones. We have a bit of land that we'll be running around and I'll introduce him to the creek when he's a bit bigger.


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 10, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> I have a major soft spot for dogs.  I'll always own a dog and I'll never understand people who don't.  They're the same every day.  As long as you're good to them they'll always be your best friend.  This is my blue pit "boulder" (my best friend in the world) and my wifes tea-cup yorkie hanging all over me lol.



Nice pit bro! Now I gotta post some of mine..lol


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 10, 2014)

I want one of these....what ever its called in that size to stay that size. Would have to be mixed to stay that size but....
Yea.  Ill get one


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 10, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> I want one of these....what ever its called in that size to stay that size. Would have to be mixed to stay that size but....
> Yea.  Ill get one



I think thats an Akita...i use to have one
dogs are extremely smart


----------



## KillKittens (Sep 10, 2014)

Had a German Shepard as a child. His name was Freddy!!!!
I remember he had bad hips as he got older, he was a good boy.
Since my wife is no longer with us it may be time to get my children a doggy.  Ruff ruff!!!!! Hee hee


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Sep 11, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> Nice pit bro! Now I gotta post some of mine..lol



Look up pomskis


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 17, 2014)

Bump.  Had to have my best friend put to sleep Monday.  One of the hardest things i've ever done in my life.  Show your dogs as much love as you can because they damn sure don't live forever.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 17, 2014)

Damn HD sorry to hear that man. I've been thru that and it's the worst. Sorry again man.


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 17, 2014)

That sucks man. Hang in there.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 18, 2014)

thanks guys.  really sucks.  was just now about to turn 7.  that's not young but not old enough for this shit.  dude went to the gym with me and everything.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 18, 2014)

What happened? Why so young?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 18, 2014)

been sick for the last couple of months and losing weight and they did blood work and all kinds of shit and couldn't figure it out.  he got in really bad shape this past weekend all confused acting and staggering around like he was drunk so they finally cut him open monday and they said he had some kind of disease in his intestines so they had to put him down.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 18, 2014)

Very sorry bro! you get so attached to the damn things, hard as hell to see them go. their whole life mission is to please you, show me a human that does that...yeah right.


----------



## StoliFTW (Dec 18, 2014)

Bro, I feel you. I had to put my boxer down. He was 4 years old. Starting pooping blood and it was just horrible.. Stay strong .  I wrote a letter/poem to him the day he died. Balled like child. RIP. They died to young.


----------



## bvs (Dec 18, 2014)

That sucks heavydeads. He was a handsome little fella. I haven't lost a dog yet but I will cry like a baby when I do


----------



## Maijah (Dec 18, 2014)

Damn bro, sorry for your loss. That's the worst feeling. I had to put my pit to sleep because of kidney failure. I cried like a baby. Just remember you gave him a great life while he was here.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a cat named Pooh


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Meet Leo. He is protecting my gear (in the background).


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 18, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> been sick for the last couple of months and losing weight and they did blood work and all kinds of shit and couldn't figure it out.  he got in really bad shape this past weekend all confused acting and staggering around like he was drunk so they finally cut him open monday and they said he had some kind of disease in his intestines so they had to put him down.



sorry to hear this babe, lost my boy in September...thought I was going to die myself...if you look in the tattoo thread you will see the tat im getting in his 
honer on Feb 7, can't wait.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry about your dog HD. That really sucks to hear.


----------



## event462 (Dec 18, 2014)

I hate to hear that happened.  I know my pug is a member of my family. I take him with me everywhere.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 19, 2014)

Jenner said:


> sorry to hear this babe, lost my boy in September...thought I was going to die myself...if you look in the tattoo thread you will see the tat im getting in his
> honer on Feb 7, can't wait.



that's awesome,  I thought about doing the same thing honestly.  I have a bunch of badass pics of him.


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your buddy, Heavy. He was a great lookin boy.  Dogs are such awesome family members and friends. My wife and I had to put our 1st Springer together down 15 months ago(brain cancer) and I still think about him every day. Hang in there, bud.


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 19, 2014)

Damn, very sorry to hear that bro.  Did he have bloat?   I had a Great Dane that died about 4 years ago from Bloat.  He was 8 years old and we had to put him down.  That was the first dog my son grew up with as a baby and it was hard on him and me.  On of the hardest things to go through.  I now have a 3 year old Shepherd/lab mix and a 3 month old German Shepherd pup.  Hopefully they both make it at least 12 years cause I don't wanna go through that shit again.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 19, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> that's awesome,  I thought about doing the same thing honestly.  I have a bunch of badass pics of him.



I'll tell you...by the third day after he passed I knew I was getting that tat  My one sis said wait 6 months you might change your mind...not gonna happen. I am also getting the canine cancer ribbon as well as the lung cancer one for both of us 

You should do it if you feel strongly about it!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 19, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> Damn, very sorry to hear that bro.  Did he have bloat?   I had a Great Dane that died about 4 years ago from Bloat.  He was 8 years old and we had to put him down.  That was the first dog my son grew up with as a baby and it was hard on him and me.  On of the hardest things to go through.  I now have a 3 year old Shepherd/lab mix and a 3 month old German Shepherd pup.  Hopefully they both make it at least 12 years cause I don't wanna go through that shit again.



yeah his stomach got really bloated the day he started going downhill.  they said he had some kind of disease in his intestines and that they were an orange color.


----------



## goodfella (Dec 20, 2014)

Dogs rules!


----------



## Jin (Aug 14, 2019)

I hear Emily has had dog.


----------



## Colbert (Aug 15, 2019)

I have a 3 years old bulldog called Bruno. Very naughty one


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 15, 2019)

Wolf/Malamute mix.......


----------



## BigBubba (Aug 15, 2019)

My Black GSD Service Dog..Phoenix. Had her 6 months now and honestly dont think I would still be here today if it wasnt for her.


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 15, 2019)

Good too hear..Thankyou for your service Brother.....Mine is service too,,,,different function same job(keeping me alive)


----------



## Bootasfuk (Aug 15, 2019)

Ive got a 1 year old lab. Goofiest dog ever but a hell of a hunting buddy. Used to have a great pyrenese by far the best dog ever


----------



## Tony form triumph (Aug 20, 2019)

Hahah,He can protect you now


----------



## Tony form triumph (Aug 20, 2019)

I love some kinds of small dogs,which grow slowly,and it can't be a big guy.I am afraid that i can't be easy to control it at home or outside.And more,the big guys would eat a lot of food one time.You know I can't bear the rent of my house in China.
So I still can't have a pubby after leaving from my hometown.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 20, 2019)

1.5


10 char


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 21, 2019)

Tony form triumph said:


> Hahah,He can protect you now



Not sure if that was directed to me or not???


----------



## Beserker (Aug 22, 2019)

View attachment 8353


Our 60lb pit in his favorite pose... he’s a pervert.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 22, 2019)

my .5 dog 

(misses bought him at 21, partied in the city til 5am 2-3 nights a wk and turned into her moms dog)

is a sex machine, he broke his leg at 13 going up and down the stairs looking for the throw pillow he humps everyday once it was hidden

$2200 later, 15 months......He still searches my pad when we have him looking for the fa king thing.  he is one dedicated sob


----------



## Utm18 (Aug 27, 2019)

I have a English bulldog/bassetthound mix


----------



## Dielard (Sep 7, 2019)

I've got a chihuahua, cute as hell and pulls the chicks like no ones business.


----------



## Dog-guy (Sep 7, 2019)

I have 8 dogs but only two are mine.   I train hunting dogs.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 7, 2019)

I like dags...got a deaf pittie & she's me spirit animal. Two other rescues in our pack right now as well.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 7, 2019)

Love my mutts more than I care for most people. 2 pitt rescues, both with major issues from being badly abused. Love em to death.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2019)

my next puppy is gonna be a female..I always had real game apbt but im kinda wanting a actual guard dog like a doberman


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 7, 2019)

My next ones will be likely be lab puppies. After the stress of having a dog that wants to and tries to kill every person or animal that he doesn’t live with I need a break.


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 7, 2019)

I have 2 Dogs a German Shepherd and German Shorthair Pointer.


----------



## Poyne Dexter (Sep 7, 2019)

Have had many mutts throughout my lifetime. Probably 30+ dogs, but we slowed down with our rescuing so we're down to 4 dogs right now. Purebred Pekingese, Purebred Mini Schnauzer, and two mutts. One full size.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 7, 2019)

Boogieman said:


> I have 2 Dogs a German Shepherd and German Shorthair Pointer.


Beautiful pup


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 13, 2020)

I always have three I have an iffy, blue brindle apbt and a pure bread greatdane. Had to put my rotary down a yr ago so we got a puppy Great Dane that wasn’t being cared for. My potty had a uterus infection that almost cost her her life but I caught it in time n she was all fixed up 2 weeks n 4 g later but I love her


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 13, 2020)

I have 3.  2 live with me and 1 is with my parents.  The 2 with me at an APBT and a Chi and a bully mix with my parents.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 13, 2020)

Just got another blue pit female puppy 2 weeks ago and she’s awesome.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 13, 2020)

Buddy the chihuahua


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 13, 2020)

Here's my 2.  Baby (11yo) is the female white pit and Kilo (9yo) is the male white Chi.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 13, 2020)

Yogi the bootleg chocolate lab.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 14, 2020)

View attachment 9669


Nala, weiner dog/boarder collie.

View attachment 9670


Thor left us last July.  He was 13, he never gave up.  But his pain was too much to control with meds.  Still difficult....

Jaba and Yoda, Frenchie/pug mix


----------



## RISE (Apr 16, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 9669
> 
> 
> Nala, weiner dog/boarder collie.
> ...



Bro I love pugs.  Grew up with them.  I have an old friend who's parents have like 6 pugs.  Went to their house one day and had no idea they had pugs until they all came running.  Instantly turned into a gitty little girl.


Gitty is a word, right?


----------



## bogie418 (Apr 16, 2020)

Our dog Freddy was a street dog in Thailand.  Someone shot him back there.  He has scars everywhere.   Then 2 lesbians from my town rescued him while on vacation.  They brought him back, left him alone with their cat and he tore the cat to shreds.  Clinging to life they rushed the cat to animal emergency to save him.

Then they put him up Freddy for re-homing as the cat had seniority.    

When the wife told me about him I thought he has way too much street cred to pass up.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 16, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Here's my 2.  Baby (11yo) is the female white pit and Kilo (9yo) is the male white Chi.
> 
> View attachment 9667



Your chi looks just like mine ;^ )


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 16, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Your chi looks just like mine ;^ )



I'm sure yours is quite spirited just like mine.  He lives up the napolean syndrome and he's quite expressive too.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 17, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> I'm sure yours is quite spirited just like mine.  He lives up the napolean syndrome and he's quite expressive too.



Most def. He's 5 lbs and thinks he 100 lbs and hates other dogs. Mines just 1 1/2 yrs old so still quite a handful.


----------



## OnlineSteroidShop (Apr 19, 2020)

I have Labrador Retriever, male, 11 years old. With him I realized how years pass by fast.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 19, 2020)

OnlineSteroidShop said:


> I have Labrador Retriever, male, 11 years old. With him I realized how years pass by fast.



It is wild how time goes by so fast. It seems like the other day my wife gave me my white pit (baby).  I looked at her face the other day and could see the age. I still see her like the lil puppy she was.


----------

